# Stihl 042



## mantis (Jan 26, 2008)

A friend of my Brother gave him a stihl 042 and I know nothing about them. I DID do a search on here and have learned a little about them. My question is does any one know any specs on the saw(cc size hp ect) I told him if I had to guess I would say about a 65 cc or so. I really don't know much about stihls...or anything else for that matter.Anyway, any help would be great. thanks


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jan 26, 2008)

This is all I got, (link below)

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...8ea47c2d0942227788256ba2004878e7?OpenDocument


----------



## mantis (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Trigger-time That was what I was looking for


----------



## ELITER (Jan 27, 2008)

*Color*

Is yours really grey with a white top? I'll love to see pics of that not our standard stihl orange..


----------



## BIG REED (Jan 31, 2008)

how much is too much to spend on one of these if its in good shape?

im going to an aution to try to pick one up next month. they have an 042 and a 015 being autioned, id like to get at least the 042.


----------

